# my car



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/534495


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

clean :thumbup: 

what plans do u have for her???


btw... SLAM DAT MOFO


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

well i plan on doin the basic i/h/e then buying some wheels. im hopin to have that by mid-summer. then get atleast a very basic stereo(my back speakers are blown).


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i posted his pics for you guys..i hate those links haha


----------



## Duckgirl8424 (Mar 6, 2004)

nice car. got the same exact one except mine does have a sunroof. don't plan to do anything to it tho. how bout u?


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

mine has a sunroof too


----------

